# MobileMe



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't pay for the service but if I understand correctly, we get part of it free with the update we got on the iPad.  I've gone to my settings and sent the verification email several times but I never actually receive the email so therefore I can't activate it.

Has anyone else had this happen or do you have a resolution?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the only thing you get for free is the Locate My iPad service.

I can't help with the login problem. You might see if this helps:

http://forums.mactalk.com.au/59/95233-find-my-ipad-free-mobile-me.html

Mike


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't pay for the service but if I understand correctly, we get part of it free with the update we got on the iPad. I've gone to my settings and sent the verification email several times but I never actually receive the email so therefore I can't activate it.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen or do you have a resolution?


http://appsforipads.net/apps-for-ipads/ipad-tips-and-tricks/apps-for-ipads-tips-free-mobile-me-tutorial

Looks like your problem is not unique. I still don't see the $99.00 yearly subscription fee but then again I've never tried it. I might try the 60 day free trial and see what Its all about.
Let us know how it works out..


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I purchased Mobileme because I couldn't make my iPod and my iPad sync calendars, contacts and notes. I spent several days trying to figure it out with the help of folks here. I finally decided that $.27 per day was worth it. It works flawlessly and I have no more worries.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hummmm, I've decided I really don't need MobileMe for all the other features if I could only figure a way to get my contacts on my iPad.  I've gone all of this time without having my contacts...although, they are in my gmail if I need to look them up.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

You can use iTunes to sync your contacts/calendars.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I never have tried so I never have figured it out.  Thank you.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kay_dee said:


> You can use iTunes to sync your contacts/calendars.


Unfortunately, iTunes won't sync wirelessly. That's one of the reasons I keep renewing MobileMe (and Mac.com before that). Although it's borderline. 

I have three devices to keep in sync. It's just not practical to keep track of which one has been synced and which one hasn't if I use the USB connection. With MobileME, it just happens.

Mike


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

To each his own. I also sync three devices, but I don't see the point in paying Apple $99 a year for something that takes a few minutes to do yourself via USB. 

I now use Appigo to sync my calendars, contacts and to do lists and that does happen wirelessly and with a one-time app purchase.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kay_dee said:


> but I don't see the point in paying Apple $99 a year for something that takes a few minutes to do yourself via USB.


I can understand that.

Mike


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I will check out Appigo. I need the wireless because I just don't have time to sync 3 devises on a daily basis. It is great that what is added to one, appears on the others. I wouldn't mind dumping MobileMe if someting else will do the job. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> To each his own. I also sync three devices, but I don't see the point in paying Apple $99 a year for something that takes a few minutes to do yourself via USB.
> 
> I now use Appigo to sync my calendars, contacts and to do lists and that does happen wirelessly and with a one-time app purchase.


I did a search for that app in the itunes app store and it didn't come up. All I got was ToDo apps. Can you post a link for it/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> All I got was ToDo apps.


That's it. The Appigo app is the one you put on your Mac (and maybe PC).

There is also a Notes app that will sync with it.

Mike


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've no real input aside from you can get MobileMe on Amazon for significantly less than you can on itunes.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Jeff, I guess you can get anything on Amazon these days. Who knew Mobile Me was even on there? That's great information to pass on. Thanks for sharing.

Corky, I use the ToDo app ($4.99) for my to do list and sync my address book, to do lists and iCal calendars across my MacBook, iPad and iPhone wirelessly via Appigo Sync (free download from appigo.com). Links are below:

http://www.appigo.com/todo/ipad

http://www.appigo.com/appigo-sync

If that doesn't work for you then check out Amazon like Jeff says. You can save nearly half off the Apple price.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ebay sells MobileMe also at a great discount.  I have never purchased Mobileme though.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I find out there is a discount! Hope I remember when it is time to renew. I suspect it renews automatically and I won't know about it until after the fact. Best look into it soon and leave a reminder on my calendar!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It does not necessarily renew automatically, it does only if you told it to. Keep in mind that if you purchase a discounted MobileMe through Amazon or the like, that you may end up with a new account, i.e., your current MobileMe email address will not be available, etc. I don't know if this is the case, but would not be surprised.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> It does not necessarily renew automatically, it does only if you told it to. Keep in mind that if you purchase a discounted MobileMe through Amazon or the like, that you may end up with a new account, i.e., your current MobileMe email address will not be available, etc. I don't know if this is the case, but would not be surprised.
> 
> Mike


Nope, not the case at all. I was on a MobileMe trial, hubby has had MM since before it was even called that. I bought a family pack through Amazon, renewed his account from individual to family and added mine in, all without changing any email/account names.

And you can do this at any time during the year. Add the code from the box onto an existing account, it simply adds another year onto the end of your current period. Our account renews in November; we entered the code in September. After that, it simply showed that the next renewal was now November, 2011.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And you can do this at any time during the year. Add the code from the box onto an existing account, it simply adds another year onto the end of your current period. Our account renews in November; we entered the code in September. After that, it simply showed that the next renewal was now November, 2011.


Good to know. I'm going to take advantage of that next renewal time.

Mike


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks - running off to Amazon to check it out!


----------

